# [SOLVED] Serious Unstable CPU Temperature



## TheReaperOfHope (Dec 12, 2010)

Hello TSF,

I've been experiencing an issue with really unstable temperatures over my CPU.
Using Speccy & HWMonitor, they both tell me temperatures jump from 23 to 35 or to 45+, like, instantly!

The fan I use is the fan came with the CPU.

CPU: FX-6300


----------



## DBCooper (Jun 11, 2010)

*Re: Serious Unstable CPU Temperature*

Hi there,

You have applied thermal paste onto the CPU as well correct?


----------



## TheReaperOfHope (Dec 12, 2010)

*Re: Serious Unstable CPU Temperature*

Hi yes, I hear a noise every time the temperature goes up, and I am trying to identify if the noise is coming from the PSU or the CPU, it's so hard to do that, because you know PSU and CPU are so close to each other.


----------



## DBCooper (Jun 11, 2010)

*Re: Serious Unstable CPU Temperature*

Hi there,

May I ask, what is the brand/model of your PSU? Better yet, please post your full computer specs when you get a chance, thank you.


----------



## TheReaperOfHope (Dec 12, 2010)

*Re: Serious Unstable CPU Temperature*

Actually you can see my pc specs below my name, i forgot to update about GPU HD 6970. and PSU XFX 550 TS Series.


----------



## greenbrucelee (Apr 24, 2007)

*Re: Serious Unstable CPU Temperature*

a cpu cannot make a noise.

what are your max temps? if they are below 60 you have nothing to worry about.


----------



## greenbrucelee (Apr 24, 2007)

*Re: Serious Unstable CPU Temperature*

btw jumping 10 or 20 degrees c in an instant is normal. jumping 50 degrees in an instant is something to be concerned about.


----------



## TheReaperOfHope (Dec 12, 2010)

*Re: Serious Unstable CPU Temperature*



greenbrucelee said:


> a cpu cannot make a noise.
> 
> what are your max temps? if they are below 60 you have nothing to worry about.


I meant CPU's Fan excuse me.

Indeed they are below 60.


----------



## TheReaperOfHope (Dec 12, 2010)

*Re: Serious Unstable CPU Temperature*



greenbrucelee said:


> btw jumping 10 or 20 degrees c in an instant is normal. jumping 50 degrees in an instant is something to be concerned about.


Really? 
Then I guess it's my problem that I cant get over with that little pitch of noise from the fan.
To be honest, I cant stand little sounds at all and sometimes I make it a big deal :|


----------



## gcavan (Aug 13, 2009)

*Re: Serious Unstable CPU Temperature*

I find the stock AMD coolers to be rather loud at high RPMs and change them out for quieter aftermarket units for that precise reason, regardless of operating temp of the CPU.


----------



## TheReaperOfHope (Dec 12, 2010)

*Re: Serious Unstable CPU Temperature*

Hi gcavan thank you for the reply, could you suggest me some ?


----------



## gcavan (Aug 13, 2009)

*Re: Serious Unstable CPU Temperature*

Cooler Master Hyper 212 EVO
Arctic Freezer 13 or Freezer A30
Zalman CNPS9900DF

Check out Frosty Tech for unbiased reviews and comparisons of these and many other coolers.


----------



## TheReaperOfHope (Dec 12, 2010)

*Re: Serious Unstable CPU Temperature*



gcavan said:


> Cooler Master Hyper 212 EVO
> Arctic Freezer 13 or Freezer A30
> Zalman CNPS9900DF
> 
> Check out Frosty Tech for unbiased reviews and comparisons of these and many other coolers.


Hi, the Fans you sent me, all would send the air down to my graphics card, is this good?


----------



## gcavan (Aug 13, 2009)

*Re: Serious Unstable CPU Temperature*

Ummmm . . . no. When installed, the fans may face your graphics card, but they draw air in to the heatsink. The heatsink should be oriented such that the air is directed toward the nearest exhaust fan/port, usually the rear of the case.


----------



## TheReaperOfHope (Dec 12, 2010)

*Re: Serious Unstable CPU Temperature*

Ah yes, you're right, I found Arctic Freezer 13 at a very nice price!


----------



## TheReaperOfHope (Dec 12, 2010)

*Re: Serious Unstable CPU Temperature*

So final question Cooler Master Hyper 212 EVO or Arctic Freezer 13 or Freezer A30 ?


----------



## greenbrucelee (Apr 24, 2007)

*Re: Serious Unstable CPU Temperature*

hyper evo is a better cooler but it is big, make sure you have enough room in your case


----------



## TheReaperOfHope (Dec 12, 2010)

*Re: Serious Unstable CPU Temperature*

Yeah thanks, Ill take measures after making sure the sound doesnt come from my PSU.


----------



## greenbrucelee (Apr 24, 2007)

*Re: Serious Unstable CPU Temperature*

a good way to isolate sound is to use a straw. put the straw to your ear and put it in the place you think the noise is coming from.


----------



## TheReaperOfHope (Dec 12, 2010)

*Re: Serious Unstable CPU Temperature*

Good news, the sound comes from my second HDD (4-5 years old).
I thought it was my CPU because every time the temperature was going up the noise was getting louder.

Next, I am deep in thoughts of what to buy, CPU or GPU cooler? 
For CPU I'd go with HYPER 212 EVO, for the GPU(HD 6970) I'd go with ARCTIC ACCELERO TWIN TURBO III.
I know the best answer is both of them, but at the moment I cant do that, so which one first?


----------



## VividProfessional (Apr 29, 2009)

*Re: Serious Unstable CPU Temperature*

I would be buying replacement hard disk I was you. Unhealthy noises coming from a HDD is a sign of impending failure. Get the files etc backed up as soon as you can!


----------



## greenbrucelee (Apr 24, 2007)

*Re: Serious Unstable CPU Temperature*

what he said ^


----------



## TheReaperOfHope (Dec 12, 2010)

*Re: Serious Unstable CPU Temperature*



Dave Cummings said:


> I would be buying replacement hard disk I was you. Unhealthy noises coming from a HDD is a sign of impending failure. Get the files etc backed up as soon as you can!


Let's just focus to GPU or CPU please, which of their fans should I upgrade?


----------



## greenbrucelee (Apr 24, 2007)

*Re: Serious Unstable CPU Temperature*

get a cpu cooler.

gpu fans rarely go wrong.

but as said if your hdd is making a noise especially if its a ticking noise then that should be a priority since your cpu is not over heating and the fan is just a bit noisy. 

Test your hard drive with its manufacturers diagnostic tool which will be free or download seatools for windows and run both tests.


----------



## TheReaperOfHope (Dec 12, 2010)

*Re: Serious Unstable CPU Temperature*



greenbrucelee said:


> get a cpu cooler.
> 
> gpu fans rarely go wrong.
> 
> ...


CPU then.

I downloaded and installed seatools, and then my screen froze and I unistalled it now.


----------



## TheReaperOfHope (Dec 12, 2010)

*Re: Serious Unstable CPU Temperature*

Can someone tell me the exact dimensions of Hyper 212 EVO ? 
I can find them on the internet but they speak about Fan Dimensions, Heatsink Dimensions, Pipe dimensions.. :S
I am confused.. I just wanna know how big the whole thing is.

Also can you recommend some 80mm case fans ?


----------



## TheReaperOfHope (Dec 12, 2010)

*Re: Serious Unstable CPU Temperature*

UPDATE: I believe HYPER EVO 212 wont fit my case, because my PSU is on the top of my case, so by adding this cooler, hyper evo 212 will stick to the PSU or barely touching it and blocking PSU's fan.


----------



## TheReaperOfHope (Dec 12, 2010)

*Re: Serious Unstable CPU Temperature*

I'm really sorry for the spamming, but updates keep coming and I want to post them.

I've been thinking to buy COUGAR Archon Black ATX Mid Tower Computer Case - Newegg.com this case so HYPER EVO 212 could fit nicely, what do you think ? Would it fit?


----------



## greenbrucelee (Apr 24, 2007)

*Re: Serious Unstable CPU Temperature*

not a very good caes but the evo will fit.


----------



## TheReaperOfHope (Dec 12, 2010)

*Re: Serious Unstable CPU Temperature*



greenbrucelee said:


> not a very good caes but the evo will fit.


Why is it not a good case?


----------



## greenbrucelee (Apr 24, 2007)

*Re: Serious Unstable CPU Temperature*

not a very good make.

if you want a good case then. Antec, corsair, coolermaster, NZXT and Lan Li are great cases. Zalman do the odd good one too.

Remember your not just getting a case to fit all your stuff in, you want a case that is made of good material and has good cooling abilities too.


----------



## TheReaperOfHope (Dec 12, 2010)

*Re: Serious Unstable CPU Temperature*



greenbrucelee said:


> not a very good make.
> 
> if you want a good case then. Antec, corsair, coolermaster, NZXT and Lan Li are great cases. Zalman do the odd good one too.
> 
> Remember your not just getting a case to fit all your stuff in, you want a case that is made of good material and has good cooling abilities too.


Hmm I guess you are right. Can you suggest me some at the range of 40-70 euros?


----------



## TheReaperOfHope (Dec 12, 2010)

*Re: Serious Unstable CPU Temperature*

What do you think about Cooler Master N300 - Mid Tower Computer Case with Meshed Front Panel - Newegg.com & COOLER MASTER Elite 430 RC-430-KWN1 Black Steel / Plastic Computer Case - Newegg.com ? 

Waiting for suggestions too  (40-70 euros, with lowest price and quality first, I really dont want to spend 70 euros.)


----------



## Sweak22 (Nov 7, 2011)

*Re: Serious Unstable CPU Temperature*



TheReaperOfHope said:


> What do you think about Cooler Master N300 - Mid Tower Computer Case with Meshed Front Panel - Newegg.com & COOLER MASTER Elite 430 RC-430-KWN1 Black Steel / Plastic Computer Case - Newegg.com ?
> 
> Waiting for suggestions too  (40-70 euros, with lowest price and quality first, I really dont want to spend 70 euros.)



I am a big fan of Corsair, and it looks like the carbide series 300r is on a good deal right now with rebate it comes down to around the same price as the Cooler Master Elite 430. It also has much better cable routing options. 

Corsair Carbide Series 300R Black Steel / Plastic ATX Mid Tower Computer Case - Newegg.com


----------



## greenbrucelee (Apr 24, 2007)

*Re: Serious Unstable CPU Temperature*

I would also say corsair 300R if you can get it.


----------



## TheReaperOfHope (Dec 12, 2010)

*Re: Serious Unstable CPU Temperature*

This is beyond my budget, so, any other suggestions?


----------



## gcavan (Aug 13, 2009)

*Re: Serious Unstable CPU Temperature*

Antec One


----------



## greenbrucelee (Apr 24, 2007)

*Re: Serious Unstable CPU Temperature*

the antec one is a good case


----------



## TheReaperOfHope (Dec 12, 2010)

*Re: Serious Unstable CPU Temperature*



gcavan said:


> Antec One


This one seems good but bad cable management, expensive too. I'll keep that in mind, any other ?


----------



## greenbrucelee (Apr 24, 2007)

*Re: Serious Unstable CPU Temperature*

corsaie 500r, 600T antec 300,900.

Have you tired looking around at other sites not just one specific one?


----------



## michaelb15 (Jun 13, 2008)

*Re: Serious Unstable CPU Temperature*

Personally; I'd save the money, and get neither. No info you gave indicates that you need better CPU cooling, and you haven't said your having any GPU cooling issues. 

So, unless you are really dead set getting better (useless) cooling, I'd save the money and save up for a new HDD, or even better yet, a replacement SSD for that possibly failing HDD.

But that's just me. Even when overclocking, I've yet to run into any major cooling issues with stock heat sinks and fans. (although I have added a couple case fans)

BUTTTT if you realllly want a new cooler, get that 212 EVO. it looks pretty good, and would prolly last a good 10-15 years if you keep care of it. Coolers can be swapped system to system pretty easily, so long you keep all the mounting parts. They are one of those things you can keep once ya upgrade to a new computer, as the only thing that wears out is the fan, and that can be easily replaced.

Again; there is no need to fix something that isn't broken. So just save the money, and get something that IS broken down the road.


----------



## TheReaperOfHope (Dec 12, 2010)

*Re: Serious Unstable CPU Temperature*



greenbrucelee said:


> corsaie 500r, 600T antec 300,900.
> 
> Have you tired looking around at other sites not just one specific one?


Those are very expensive, yes I did.


----------



## greenbrucelee (Apr 24, 2007)

*Re: Serious Unstable CPU Temperature*

what about Zalman Z11 Plus Midi Tower Gaming Case - Black [Z11 PLUS]

or

Antec GX300 Combat Ready Midi Tower Gaming Case [0-761345-15330]

or

NZXT Phantom 240 Midi-Tower - White [CA-PH240-W1]

or

Silverstone Precision PS07 Midi-Tower Case - White (SST-PS07W) [SST-PS07W USB 3.0]


----------



## TheReaperOfHope (Dec 12, 2010)

*Re: Serious Unstable CPU Temperature*

I guess the computer cases are very cheap at your countries, here they are expensive as hell!


----------



## greenbrucelee (Apr 24, 2007)

*Re: Serious Unstable CPU Temperature*

well the site I linked to ships to mainland europe so I guess greece will be included.


----------



## TheReaperOfHope (Dec 12, 2010)

*Re: Serious Unstable CPU Temperature*

True but they are very expensive, anyways I think I'm going to order Cooler Master: Elite 430 Black but not the one with the window(cant find it on newegg) & Hyper EVO 212.
Thank you everyone for your time and your help!


----------



## greenbrucelee (Apr 24, 2007)

*Re: Serious Unstable CPU Temperature*

it will be ok.


----------



## TheReaperOfHope (Dec 12, 2010)

*Re: Serious Unstable CPU Temperature*

Hi guys Im back.
Good news: Cooler installed successfully after 3 hours of understanding the instructions.
Bad news: I have the same issue with my GPU as this guy here --> http://www.tomshardware.co.uk/answers/id-1747124/gtx-770-fit-inside-coolermaster-elite-430.html

I am so disappointed now 'cause Bruce said it will be ok, and now I just spent 50 € :/


----------



## TheReaperOfHope (Dec 12, 2010)

*Re: Serious Unstable CPU Temperature*

UPDATE: I managed with physical force to plug somehow the GPU, everything is plugged correct and working.

The case itself has very bad cable management.
Also, after so many times of trying to manage the cables as best as possible I accidentally broke my SSD's power socket(that L shape socket), but it works fine even if the cable's just touching it, xD! 

This was the worst computer experience I've ever had, I spent more than 5 hours trying to figure this case out, and the pain on the fingers from screws and other sharp stuff, ow gaud, I do not recommend this case to noone who has a large GPU and a PSU with lots of cables.


----------



## greenbrucelee (Apr 24, 2007)

*Re: Serious Unstable CPU Temperature*

you must have one of the longer 770s then. Just return the case and get one that fits the card (fyi its always best to check the measurements they always post them on the specs of the case)

Edit thats why I recommended the cases above, cable management is excellent and so is the space. You only get what you pay for I am afraid.


----------



## gcavan (Aug 13, 2009)

*Re: Serious Unstable CPU Temperature*

I have to say, I find it hard to believe any GTX 770 is too long for the Elite 430. The Gainward Phantom is probably the longest of them and that is under 11 inches. There should be over 12 inches clearance in the 430.

Is the issue that the card is too long or that, as I understand the OP in the link in your post#48, that the back plate tab will not fit between the motherboard and the rear of the chassis?


----------



## TheReaperOfHope (Dec 12, 2010)

*Re: Serious Unstable CPU Temperature*



gcavan said:


> I have to say, I find it hard to believe any GTX 770 is too long for the Elite 430. The Gainward Phantom is probably the longest of them and that is under 11 inches. There should be over 12 inches clearance in the 430.
> 
> Is the issue that the card is too long or that, as I understand the OP in the link in your post#48, that the back plate tab will not fit between the motherboard and the rear of the chassis?


I do not have the Gtx, I had the HD 6970, just wanted to say that I had the same problem.
Yes that was my problem, I fixed it.. for now.


----------

